# I have a £50 amazon voucher. What should I get?



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, right now I have a porlex hand grinder and an aeropress. Not a great setup, but I have a £50 amazon voucher so I can get either get something with that or put it towards something more expensive once I get a stable job. So what are the recommendations?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you fancy dipping your toes into espresso - have a look at Amazon Warehouse for deals on Gaggia Classic. They vary in price and can be as low as £120.00ish which is above your £50.00. Alternatively, have a look at Hario Syphon on Amazon - there's one going for £25.00 - makes two mug size brews. Syphon produces a wonderfully clear bright coffee. It's a bit like a high school chemistry experiment but great fun to do and easy to master.


----------



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not really sure about whether the porlex would be good enough for the gaggia. It produces many fines and I have a v60 (I use a teapot as a pouring kettle) but I need to grind very coarsely to use it so the water can get through properly, but it is still weak and bitter. Would the porlex work for syphon? I have heard they are very finicky about the grind.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Should do - you don't want too fine a grind. Have a look on Amazon for the Bodum vacuum syphon - possibly less hassle than the Hario which needs a burner (meths version supplied) with syphon.


----------



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow, a bit more expensive. I'm thinking about a pouring kettle, but amazon only sells either the hario pouring kettle or the tiamo lidless. How good is the Hario v60 kettle? Also I'm wondering if the porlex would be good enough for the chemex. Once I get a job I'd like to get an OE lido, but that could be a week to a year.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Amazon sell the Bonavita 1.0ltr gooseneck kettle fulfilled by CoffeeHit for £30.00 delivered which is great value. If you check the CoffeeHit site the same kettle is £42.00 and delivery is extra - really weird. Bought one from CoffeeHit a few weeks back and it was £30.00 so it's gone up loads. The Bonavita gooseneck is great for controlled pouring.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

flyabynyt said:


> So what are the recommendations?


Well I may be a spoil sport but do remember you can buy Rave Coffee via Amazon. Enjoy & continue to learn at the same time. You can get great results with an Aeropress


----------



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Well I may be a spoil sport but do remember you can buy Rave Coffee via Amazon. Enjoy & continue to learn at the same time. You can get great results with an Aeropress


I usually get my beans from HasBean, I've heard Rave can be a bit boring with their offerings and I'm not sure it would be as fresh as if I would buy it from their website.

I've heard the Bonavita kettle has rust issues. How is it compared to the Hario v60 kettle and would it be fine to boil the water in it on a gas stovetop? I only use tap water in my electric kettle, so it is full of scale and I'd rather boil filtered water in a pouring kettle.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

How about one of these


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

flyabynyt said:


> I usually get my beans from HasBean, I've heard Rave can be a bit boring with their offerings and I'm not sure it would be as fresh as if I would buy it from their website.
> 
> I've heard the Bonavita kettle has rust issues. How is it compared to the Hario v60 kettle and would it be fine to boil the water in it on a gas stovetop? I only use tap water in my electric kettle, so it is full of scale and I'd rather boil filtered water in a pouring kettle.


Their amazon coffee is just as fresh as from the store. Also they sell their other blends and single origins through amazon.


----------



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

Coffeehit has the Variable Temp Bonavita on their amazon page, but it is listed as being £1000. I've contacted them about it because when it gets back to £85 I'll probably settle for that, because it allows for precise temperature control (I am a bit of a perfectionist, so would love this feature) and is a gooseneck. I'm starting to worry now though whether the voucher will work for marketplace sellers....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, £1000.00 for the Temp Bonavita is a bit overpriced.







. Don't think CoffeeHit will sell a lot at that price.


----------

